# Sildenafil



## NYTrailblazer32 (Feb 4, 2019)

Hello!

My doctor gave me a sample of Sildenafil(20mg). I took one and had a massive headache! If I cut it up into fourths, would that help minimize the intensity of the headache? I understand that headaches are a part of the process. I just want to make it less debilitating. Thanks!


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Talk to your doctor instead of strangers on the internet?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

NYTrailblazer32 said:


> Hello!
> 
> My doctor gave me a sample of Sildenafil(20mg). I took one and had a massive headache! If I cut it up into fourths, would that help minimize the intensity of the headache? I understand that headaches are a part of the process. I just want to make it less debilitating. Thanks!


The few times i have taken I have gotten the same headaches. The way around that I found is to take a decongestant (like sudafed) and/or nasal spray, along with two advil/alieve. When I have done this, no headaches. I am sensitive to sinus issues. The headache issue is rather common.

Depending on your needs, it may be better to go towards a daily 5mg dose (right now don't need ED meds, used for fun lol)


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I would suggest that you check out this recent thread:

https://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/389770-tried-viagra-cialis-first-time.html

There are several pages devoted to this very subject


----------



## NYTrailblazer32 (Feb 4, 2019)

@NobodySpecial - Thanks for the advice.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> The few times i have taken I have gotten the same headaches. The way around that I found is to take a decongestant (like sudafed) and/or nasal spray, along with two advil/alieve. When I have done this, no headaches. I am sensitive to sinus issues. The headache issue is rather common.
> 
> Depending on your needs, it may be better to go towards a daily 5mg dose (*right now don't need ED meds, used for fun* lol)


Must be nice....:|


----------



## NYTrailblazer32 (Feb 4, 2019)

@EllisRedding - 

LOL! Nice. If I can get my body back in shape then i'll be taking them for fun also! I know that most of my problems are linked to my lack of exercise but i'll get it together. I cut a 20mg pill into fours and started with 5mg and ibuprofen - no headache. Then took 10 and ibuprofen - no headache. I think i'm on the right track! I appreciate your advice!!


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> The few times i have taken I have gotten the same headaches. The way around that I found is to take a decongestant (like *sudafed*) and/or nasal spray, along with two advil/alieve. When I have done this, no headaches. I am sensitive to sinus issues. The headache issue is rather common.
> 
> Depending on your needs, it may be better to go towards a daily 5mg dose (right now don't need ED meds, used for fun lol)


Sildenafil = vasal dilator
Sudafed = vasal constrictor 

not a good idea to take together. Just saying.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

NYTrailblazer32 said:


> @EllisRedding -
> 
> LOL! Nice. If I can get my body back in shape then i'll be taking them for fun also! I know that most of my problems are linked to my lack of exercise but i'll get it together. I cut a 20mg pill into fours and started with 5mg and ibuprofen - no headache. Then took 10 and ibuprofen - no headache. I think i'm on the right track! I appreciate your advice!!


How old are you?


----------



## NYTrailblazer32 (Feb 4, 2019)

@Ynot - Thanks! I'll check it out. I can use as much help as possible. Getting older is no fun! LOL!


----------



## NYTrailblazer32 (Feb 4, 2019)

StillSearching said:


> How old are you?


I'll be 45 in May.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I took some for testing re entertainment and it was great, just different. 

I did get a headache after taking two, then next time made sure I was hydrated, and took a couple preventative Tylenol. 

Afterwards continue to drink fluids. Gatorade worked for me.

And it doesn't have to be taken on a totally empty stomach. That may be a contributor.


----------



## NYTrailblazer32 (Feb 4, 2019)

@RagnarRagnasson - I did have real bad dry mouth so I guess I need to be mindful of that. So I take it that i need to be hydrated before taking it and then afterwards?


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

NYTrailblazer32 said:


> @RagnarRagnasson - I did have real bad dry mouth so I guess I need to be mindful of that. So I take it that i need to be hydrated before taking it and then afterwards?


Too much drink or food before will kill it's effect.
I HIGHLY recommend to take it on a empty stomach. 
There's no magic that will fix the side effects before use. 
I done did try everything. 
At 45....It won't be long.
Be glad it's dirt cheap now.


----------



## NYTrailblazer32 (Feb 4, 2019)

StillSearching said:


> Too much drink or food before will kill it's effect.
> I HIGHLY recommend to take it on a empty stomach.
> There's no magic that will fix the side effects before use.
> I done did try everything.
> ...


Trust me...I'm very glad it's cheap! I just paid $20 for 11 pills from my Dr. (Samples) I know I won't see that price from him again. HA! I'll try something like Lemonaide to get more. I might try Cialis next, just to compare the two. I appreciate the advice!


----------

